# Making sawdust.... Just piddling in the shop today....How many tools can I use?



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

It was a beautiful day here in Southern Indiana. A little chilly in the wind, but still beautiful. I decided to get out in the workshop and make some sawdust. I didn't get to do much through the week so I was itching to get out there.

I didn't have anything in mind so I just got into my pile of free wood that I got last week and grabbed a board. I just started cutting and sanding and routing until I came up with something. I decided to just play with some different things I wanted to try. Here are the three things I made today.

A small crate, a framed in piece of pegboard and a small bench for my daughters stuffed animals.










Yes… nothing special at all. But each had a purpose. The crate started out that I was just cutting down a 1×4. I ended up making the framed ends and using my table saw I raised my blade about an 1/8" and the kerf was just wide enough to insert the hardboard piece. Then I just ended up adding the rest and making a little crate.










Then I found this little piece of scrap pegboard. The pegboard in my shop is janky… yes, I said janky… It all needs to be torn down. I've been toying with a few different ideas of what I will put back in it's place. First I was thinking that I would put up some french cleats (which I probably will end up doing) and then I was thinking that I'd still like some pegboard. The other problem with the pegboard that is hanging up is that it is not raised up from the wall so in some places you can't even use a peg because the holes are blocked. LOTS of wasted space. So I wanted to try and frame the beg board in so that I could move it around as my shop evolves and so that I don't have as much wasted space. I used my router table with 1/4" straight bit to make a channel for the pegboard to slide into. This also gave me the opportunity to try out a jig that I had made for picture frames. I never did finish it the way I wanted so I improvised… it worked.

Here's the jig….
The top L bracket in the left hand corner is screwed to a piece of 3/4" scrap plywood (free stuff I got). The L in the bottom right is not attached to anything and can be move around anywhere on the piece.










I had originally wanted to attach the bottom L using some sort of hardware and have it where it could slide and then be tightened in place. But since I didn't… I just got my clamps out and that did the trick. 
Please… pay no mind to the accuracy of my mitered joints. I didn't even try to align them. This was just a practice piece.










And finally Brianna had seen some pictures of some little tables and wanted to make something. She got distracted and asked me to finish the project. (luckily she was distracted by her desire to clean her room so that we can switch rooms and start making the beds we have planned). Anyhow… it ended up as a little bench for stuffed animals. Nothing fancy. Just took an old ugly board and sanded it with my ROS, squared up the piece on my table saw, cut the legs out on the miter saw and rounded the edges on my router table. I glued it up, clamped it, then took my nail gun and added a 1" brad in each leg just for extra support. Oh… plus I used my circular saw to cross cut the ugly board….no cross cut sled yet 

So…. I used every tool I have in the shop today… miter saw, table saw, circular saw, random orbit sander, nail guns, router table… everything except my scroll saw. But I still need blades for that so I can't use it.

It was a fun day. Now tomorrow I will practice different finishes using the projects I made. 
I hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Ohhh…. And I got COVERED in sawdust. Really need to figure out a dust collection system. 
See the JANKY pegboard behind me?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

You're approach is right on. Start with an idea and allow your imagination to help guide the outcome. Nice she cleaned her room, but keep the young one involved.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah… I think the only reason why she ditched me is that she and I are switching bedrooms. The plan is that I'm making me a new bed and then she will get a new bed. So she wanted to get her room cleaned so that we can switch as soon as possible.

Of course… afterwards she got out her art supplies and was making designs for what she wants to build tomorrow. She said "Don't be thinking you are done for the weekend! My room is cleaned and I want to make something tomorrow so we will be in the garage." LOL


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I like your vision and your passion. That's what it takes. To be able to look at a piece of wood and make the most out of it. You are a woodworker. You have found your passion. You will grow as a person as well. And getting your daughter involved is great. I love to follow your progress. Keep it up.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*AngieO*......Here's my janky pegboard…in a mitered frame like yours…I have janky pegboard all throughout my workshop.. Mine has cleats on the back (attached to the frame) that extend the board from the wall and for attachment to the rafters ….supports a lot of weight…. 
It's a janky..er…I mean great idea you have * ;-)*









v
v








v
v


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Alongiron. I really enjoy it. I can't wait to get back out there tomorrow and make something else.

kdc68… I like your janky pegboard. LOL. Nice shop. I always like looking at other peoples shops. Give me lots of ideas.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*AngieO*...I had to respond once I seen "janky"used in your description of pegboard…lol…..thanks for the compliment…and enjoy your shop time tomorrow…


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Monte is right about your imagination and Brianna's involvement. I wish I had had more time getting my 4 sons involved in woodworking when they were young. But I was their Scoutmaster (20 years) and they, we, still go hiking etc. No more camping for this old fart, but they go at least once a year without their wives.

Another point to be made… you got the right idea about practicing on projects for your workshop. That floating peg board is a good idea and yes, maybe the mitered joint is a bit off, but you made it. When folks visit your shop in the future, you'll always have that 1st try to point out and folks will notice your progress.

Nice jig by the way. I don't have one like that but I think I may very soon. Thanks


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I too went in the workshop today originally planning to start redirecting everything to make more room, instead took 2 logs and rounded them on the lathe for future work, a couple of rough sawed boards went through the planner getting ready for something and cleaned the scrap pile AGAIN. At least its something we all enjoy doing and doesn't have to be the master piece. In the meantime I did come up with a few ideas. Way to go.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad you were having safe fun today! 
French cleats are great and I use them in my shop a lot. There is a system I saw in a woodworking magazine that looked pretty slick, and was better than FC because the hanging piece cannot slip off. I've had pieces fall because the cleat got jiggled somehow. Do you know what slot wall is? This neat little system is a cross between slot wall and peg board. The wall has rows of dadoed pieces fastened with the dado to the wall and the little tongue downward. The hanging piece had a matching dado attached facing upward as shown in sketch below. To hang the piece, you tilt it in like peg board until it locks in the slot. Can slide sideways, but cannot jiggle out.








This has endless possibilities including small tool chests, parts boxes, tool racks, just about anything you want. And you don't have to buy anything like peg board hooks, just screws to studs. 
Just swapping ideas.
DanK


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Great story Angie! You had a great day playing in the shop using all your tools. Good job on the projects! 
Looks like you in need of a good vacuum system there. Getting covered in saw dust is ok, but be careful about breathing in the dust. I see the safety glasses  but no mask  Nice picture by the way! You look happy


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Another thought,
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.craftsmanspace.com/sites/default/files/free-plans-category/adjustable_4_corner_framing_clamp.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/adjustable-4-corner-framing-clamp-plan.html&h=600&w=700&sz=67&tbnid=_2dZXyhOJpqp7M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=105&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpicture%2Bframe%2Bclamp%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=picture+frame+clamp&usg=__LPI7tQuv5LoXCg-9USOZVtNqs0U=&docid=bd4ZbIcb8b4DFM&sa=X&ei=4iBqUeCrCoqd2gXV-oHgDA&ved=0CH0Q9QEwBA&dur=1174
A simple frame clamp that you can make. Instead of threaded rod, you could use one of your clamps.
DanK


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a mask… but it's somewhere laying around. Not the kind I need though. Need to get something better. And some better hearing protection… especially with that router… it's loud.

Thanks for the comments guys.

And Dan Krager… yes… I know what slot wall is. I used to have some in my store. I prefer it over pegboard. Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Dan… I thought about making one of those clamps before. I actually showed the idea to a friend of mine and he made one. He likes it. He said it's a lot easier to make if you have a drill press… which I don't have. I will probably look into making me one.

Still need to make a rack for my clamps. Right now they hang on the pegboard in the big empty spot behind me. Not the best method but easy to access. And I need to figure out how I'm going to store all this lumber I have.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Ahhhh, One of those days. Gotta love it…..


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Congrats on your work using those tools. It is nice to know you are giving hints to your daughter in a proper way. Just be safe. Have nice day.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Great stuff Angie, that crate I see a couple few uses for, 1. storage, 2. a Shadow Box, 3. Bread Storage Box. Peg board looks great too and what an awesome bench.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I started working an a pair of end tables yesterday. After my usual small box work, which doesn't create too much mess, it felt good to create literally piles of sawdust for a change, and get myself pretty much coated in the process.

The only problem I see with your pegboard is not enough stuff hanging on it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Neat little projects to practice on, and "most" times you end up with something you can actually use 

If the bench is for Bre's teddy bears, then the crate can be used for the same thing. Just turn it on it's side and you have two small shelves for the animals to sit on. Our spare bedroom is decorated in a teddy bear motif and I've used several small boxes for "seats" for them.

Keep the faith… things are looking up!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… it's time to get out there and make some more sawdust. I even cleaned up and put my tools away last night. So my space is ready to go. Of course… I haven't cleaned up the sawdust yet. LOL

Boxcarmarty… it was a GREAT day. Time in the garage making things, time with the kids, beautiful weather… doesnt get better. And fixin to do the same again.

BertFlores58… thanks. When I first started acquiring my tools I was told I'd never use them. So I love getting out there and putting them to use. It's been a while since I used my router and table. I LOVE what you can do with a router. Glad I got to use it yesterday.

Blackie… thanks! I watch your projects on here and on facebook. Love your work. Hope to get me a band saw some day. I doubt I could do the amazing stuff you do though.

CharlieM1958… even though my pegboard was a trial/test piece. I absolutely intend on hanging it up and putting it to use.

Bernie… YEP… I will definitely keep things like the pegboard and other things to show my progress. I'm just beginning.

I'm excited to see where this goes. I've always wanted to do this and I've finally been able to make it happen. I don't know if you guys realize how much of a blessing it is to have a site like LJ's with so many people that are willing to share their passion for woodworking with me and others. Living in a small town like I do there's not much opportunity to reach out and learn from others. LJ's is a huge wealth of information. So many people are willing to share their trials and triumphs. Its awesome.

joein10asee…. I plan on using everyone of them. And that is a great idea for the bears.

Off to the shop I go!


----------



## SouthGalinSF (Apr 11, 2013)

Angie, looks like a fun day! Can't wait to do the same. I was thinking of doing a jig like yous for frames. Good idea!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Angie, It's great to open the doors instead of turning the furnace on…..


----------

